

Show HN: RefactorCop – Using Rubocop to analyze open source ruby projects - mcls
http://www.refactorcop.com/

======
zorbash
It's a great idea to be able to run rubocop as a service. For projects which
aim to enforce a specific styleguide though,
[https://houndci.com/](https://houndci.com/) seems to be more appropriate.

------
MrBra
Neat. Also it would be a great feature if Github could integrate Rubocop "in-
house" for ruby projects and any other similar, relevant projects for other
languages.

